# Tobit's 10-day Juice Fast and Sober-TFU Plan



## Tobit (Mar 25, 2013)

Following on the heels of whodunit's excellent results with his 10-day juice fast, I have begun a similar fast yesterday. My goal is to also stop drinking beer, a big weakness of mine along with red meat. I didn't always drink every day. However, when I did it could be considered binge drinking.

In addition to losing weight, I am using this fast to kick start me into eating better over all. I have osteoarthritis in my feet and knees and, at my weight, it makes any attempt at exercise to get back into shape, to return to one of the only activities I enjoy, hiking and spending days at a time in the woods, very difficult. I also suffer from severe bi-polar depression and we all know physical health can often play an influence on mental health.

*Day 1 - Morning Weigh-In:* 287 lbs. (I am 6' 2" tall)

This morning, I started juicing early at 6am. I had woken up at 5am and decided not to go back to bed. I juiced a mostly fruit blend and made about 6 cups so I could sip on it throughout the day. The morning blend consisted of:

2 x Navel Oranges
1 x Red Grapefruit
2 x Large Carrots
1 x Large Bunch of Spinach
1 x Macintosh Apple
1 x Granny Smith Apple
1 x Pear
1 x Lemon
Handful of Strawberries, Blueberries, and Raspberries
Small piece of Ginger Root

The day went well with no issues or cravings. I drank my usual amounts of water and also had a two cups of decaf green tea. Tonights dinner blend consisted of:

Spinach
Broccoli
Celery
Cucumber
Red Pepper
Carrots
Roma Tomatoes
Lemon
Strawberry
Ginger Root

I tend to not follow recipes, I just begin my juicing with the most dense greens I want and then flavor it up towards the most juiciest fruits/vegetables til I get the quantity I want. The tastes I like the least of but have high nutritional value I simply use sparingly. Towards the end, if I need more juice, I will mix in some coconut water. I like my juices cold so I set it in the freezer while I clean up the juicer and kitchen. I am really liking my new Omega J8006 masticating juicer so far.


----------



## Tobit (Mar 25, 2013)

*Day 2 - Morning Weigh-In:* 282 lbs.

Today, I started day 2 down 5 lbs. on the scale compared to 24 hours prior. I am assuming this is mostly water loss. This morning, I had a 3-cup blend of:

Carrots
Celery
Broccoli
Mango
Raspberries
Blueberries
Ginger
Coconut Water

In the afternoon, I went to the store for some fresh produce and made up a big batch of vegetable broth using fresh carrots and some of the older vegetables I had left in the fridge. I made approximately 8 cups and consumed half as soon as it was finished and I'm sipping on the rest now for dinner. It tasted great but my sweaty forehead and runny nose told me I had made it a tad too spicy. Less fresh hot peppers next time.

Someone asked me awhile back if they should continue taking their vitamins during their fast. Well, I am. I'm on three medications that I can't stop taking so I figure what are two more pills going to mess with?

Speaking of medications, it's interesting to note, that prior to fasting, I had one prescription med that was causing upwards of six very loose bowel movements a day. In only two days of fasting, these movements have lessened to once a day. I am quite relieved by this, pun intended.

Anyway, everything is going well. On to tomorrow.


----------



## Tobit (Mar 25, 2013)

*Day 3 - Morning Weigh-In: 280 lbs.*

Another 2 lbs. lost but today was very weird. I went to bed at Midnight and first woke at 8am but could not just pull myself out of bed, due to still being really tired, til 10am. When I finally got out of bed I didn't feel sick or anything but just down and not in the mood to do anything. I wasn't even really hungry but knew I had to juice or cheat by eating something. Therefore, I decided to cheat by going outside to the gas grill and put fire under a small piece of boneless and skinless chicken with only black pepper on it. After it was grilled sufficiently, I brought it in and placed it on a small bed of spinach with some olives, onions, banana peppers, red onions and topped it off with some balsamic vinaigrette. Eating seemed to get me out of my funk a little bit. Juicing probably would have too but meh, I just could not get myself motivated to do it.

I did, however, just finish juicing for dinner, I made up a very basic fruit and vegetable blend dominated by vegetables. While juicing for dinner, I also juiced for tomorrow morning and put it in a mason jar in the fridge.

I'm generally feeling ok and urinating plenty. In between juicing, I drink plenty of water and green tea (decaf). I do feel guilty about cheating, hopefully it will not throw me off too badly. My funk when I first woke up may have had more to do with my depression than juicing though.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Day 3 was the worst for me as well, thought I had the flu, lots of congestion coming up...


----------

